# summer trade , Barkley Bow



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I got paired with my good friend Clint for the summer trade and here is the loot I received.

Inside my package was the slingshot,drawstring pouch, holster & timber blanks! Let me start with the the slingshot it has an aluminium core & scales with some form of carbon fibre outer layer, the frame accepts both looped tubes & no tie flats. I have been shooting this frame for around two hours now and absolutely love it! The grip and weight are balanced perfectly giving a consistent shot everytime. The finish of this frame is second to none I can literally use it as a mirror ! The scales shimmer with the different layers of weave and the joints are seemless. I really can't thank Clint enough this is definitely in. The "pro" realms I would and have paid good money for frames of this quality! 
Also in my package were some nice chunky timber blanks , they have a certain look about them that's familiar  I think one may be Bubinga and I am not to sure of the other two, I am sure Clint will enlighten me .. I definitely got the better end of this trade and cannot recommend Clints work enough it's flawless! (Edit I am pretty sure I forgot bands on my end of the trad, I will have some shipped down in the next post office run sorry n friend !) Thanks again !!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

He's a man of great talent, to be sure! Sounds like you've got a real beauty there...I'm thinking that that has to be a trade born of the heavens for BOTH of you


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

....pics???


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooter . Great job on the pics .


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That looks so cool 
Trades rock and Clint did it again whoot whoot


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hells Bells that was quick hahahaha

First off thank you for your very kind words BC you are far to kind and I think you are being far to generous.

That slingshot is my very firs self designed shape I am calling "Squidwood" because it looks like a squid if you look at it from the back.















The construction is 5mm aluminium core, three layers of yellow construction paper, 5mm lemonwood scales with hidden aluminium pins for security,and topped off with 2mm carbon fiber. The tube holes are carbon fibre tubes inserted to keep it looking uniform. Sanded to 2000grit and my usual finish of teak oil and past wax for the wood and carnuba wax for the carbon fibre.

The wood chunks are bubinga , mahogany and lemonwood .

I have recieved your side of the trade today but unfortunatley I will only be able to see it on thursday when I get home..

I am sooooooo excited.

Thank you again Ben you are a good friend and brilliant trade partner.

Have fun with Squidwood hahahaha


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Dem glamour shots...dat shine! I could run a background with that right thumb print  She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I can attest to Barky Bows talent, his ammo pouches are things of beauty and very well made. Anything you get from Clint will be top quality for sure !

wll


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey guys thank you all so much I am truly humbled by your generous comments. I am just a guy who loves to make and shoot slings and I enjoy the comradery and general decentnes of a great bunch of people here on the forum. 
Thank you all.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

A Squid! what a great idea! The work on that slingshot is beautiful!

Take care

Volp


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Credit is all Clints , he is definitely the next great thing!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. Very nice!!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Just a quick post to show my side of the loot as BC not only sent me a slingshot as a trade. He sent me THREE!!!! as well as some wood! Ben your far too generous my friend .
Thank you.
These wide mouth shooters are just amazingly versatile and the way BC makes them is out of this world!!
My favourite one is definitely the palm swell model. It may be small but WOW does it have a big heart and it shoots like a big slingshot. I love these.








































Thank you so much Ben I am very grateful to you.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, man! Those are NICE!!!


----------

